# Flavorizer bars to Lava rocks conversion?



## Artfuldodger

I've did this on a couple of old grills that I picked up beside the road. I'm on my 4th gas grill that I've found  at the curb. 
My latest find is a Weber Genesis Silver C. It needs new flavorizer bars. All the grills I've found needed flavor bars.
I have cut pieces of angle iron and placed upside down and then placed some lava rocks or ceramic grill tiles on top for added flavor.
I was just wondering if y'all have any ideas on doing this. Do y'all think flavor bars work as good as lava rocks? I'm not debating charcoal is better because I have a Weber Kettle Grill for real cooking but sometimes I'm lazy. Propane works good for blackened fish/chicken too.
One good point someone made on the following link is to make sure you have something over the burners as the newer flavor bar type burners might not be designed for use with lava rocks. Their burner holes are on the top so you'll have to have something to cover them.

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120809


----------



## Browning Slayer

Nothing wrong with Gas! It's quick, easy and it sure as heck beats an Oven! I USE them all but go lightly on the Oven especially this time of year! 

As far as flavor, have you tried just putting a foil pack of apple wood chips on the grill to smoke before placing the meat?

I personally don't use rocks on a gas grill. They cook the food pretty fast..


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Call me old fashioned, but I like lava rocks better.  Less flare-ups and hot spots, plus the flavorizer bars rust out in a couple of years, that's why you find the grills on the curb.  I think the flavor is better with rocks as well.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Browning Slayer said:


> Nothing wrong with Gas! It's quick, easy and it sure as heck beats an Oven! I USE them all but go lightly on the Oven especially this time of year!
> 
> As far as flavor, have you tried just putting a foil pack of apple wood chips on the grill to smoke before placing the meat?
> 
> I personally don't use rocks on a gas grill. They cook the food pretty fast..



Yelp, can't beat the convenience of gas. The thing is concerning wood chips is my wife doesn't like the taste of overly smoked meat. Kinda an oxymoron to me to like ribs, BBQ, and grilled food without the real wood smoked flavor. Anyway I cook both ways and try not to overdo the smoke. My favorite is my Ugly Drum Smoker for slow cooks and she's OK with Boston Butts cooked on it. 
I'll mostly use the gas Weber for hamburgers, chicken wings, etc. and Blackened chicken cooked on a griddle.


----------



## Paymaster

I have used both and I really don't know which is better but, the bars rusting and burning out is a hassle. If you can make rocks work, then I would use rock.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I read a few more discussions on converting to rocks. Most people don't cover the burners with metal tents/deflectors in the conversion. They say the rocks will cover the burners. Of course you do have to have a grate to put your rocks on. I prefer the ceramic tiles to the rocks. I found these tips:

The bottom of the rock grate should be about 1" above the burners but anywhere between 3/4" to 2" can work. There should be a 3" to 4" gap between the rock grate and the cooking grids, which allows for about 2" inches of rocks and some air space under the cooking grid. If you don't have enough space for the lava rock, perhaps ceramic briquettes, which typically sit lower than lava rocks,  will be a better solution.

http://www.clagrills.com/grillpartshelp/faq/can-i-convert-my-grill-to-lava-rock.htm


----------



## Oldstick

I got the same bright idea recently myself, but really haven't used it enough to say how well it works.  Was trying to fix up a four burner grill.

If you mean the white ceramic squares with the little grid holes, I tried those before and seems like they didn't last long before crumbling to pieces.

This time I got a couple of the universal small metal grates from Walmart and layed them across where the metal hats used to rest. Then I put small (6inch?) floor tiles directly over the burners.  Don't know if it was necessary but I filled the space between the tile rows with some extra lava rocks I had.

The tiles might crack too or for all I know they contain some sort of poison.  If they don't heat through to the cooking side, then I have turned it into basically a gas oven.  I did leave the two outer most burners largely uncovered for the purposes of heating wood chips (on foil) or to get more direct heat if needed.

I just need to experiment with it some to see how it works.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Those white ceramic squares with the little grid holes don't last long. They pop little chunks off the tiles as they heat up too. I might just use lava rocks. 
On one grill I converted, I layed pieces of 1" angle iron upside down and placed lava rocks on top of the angle iron. I had more clearance on that grill. On another conversion I layed a piece of expanded metal and placed the white ceramic squares with the little grid holes on the expanded metal. The reason I used the tiles is because I didn't have the clearance needed. Even with the tiles there was only about two inches between the tiles and the cooking grid.


----------



## Doc_5729

I have two Weber gas grills and a Weber Kettle. The oldest I have had since 1999. (My father in law used it for two years prior to me.) Like you, the second came from a curb. Had a leaky gas hose that a 30 cent hose clamp fixed. I've never had to replace the bars until this summer. The secret is keeping the build up off and keeping them clean.

I've never replaced a burner in either. The bars are designed to keep grease and salty drippings away from the burners so they serve two purposes.

Having said that, a close friend also has two Weber gas grills (both from the curb) and he did put rocks in one. He removed the top (short) bars and laid the rack on top of the bottom bars. That provided ample space between the burners and the rocks. Couldn't really tell any difference in the way it cooked or the flavor.

Those bar kits are cheap now at Lowe's and Home Depot. 

Smoke flavors? The wood chip boxes are great for additional smoke flavors. Short smoke times without over powering the meat or veggies.  fwiw -The cast iron grates are ok too.

Weber grills rock and last a lifetime if cared for properly.


----------



## Doc_5729

Browning Slayer said:


> Nothing wrong with Gas! It's quick, easy and it sure as heck beats an Oven!
> 
> I personally don't use rocks on a gas grill. They cook the food pretty fast..





Weber's can go from 0 to 500 degrees or so in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Looks like I'm going to need new cooking grates. They make porcelain enamel, stainless steel, and porcelain cast iron, anybody have a preference?
I cleaned up the grill today. I like the way the bottom tray slides out for cleaning. There is also a smaller grease tray under the bigger tray. I placed a piece of expanded metal where the flavor bars would normally go and put some ceramic pyramid shaped rocks on the expanded metal. Returned the cooking grates and fired it up. Went in the house and returned with one Ball Park frank. Just as it was getting done I gave out of gas. I ate my wiener on a piece of light bread and admired my new find and engineering feat!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Artfuldoger said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm going to need new cooking grates. They make porcelain enamel, stainless steel, and porcelain cast iron, anybody have a preference?



Regular cast iron for me, 2nd best is stainless.


----------



## SGaither

My grill is in need of some help. The "tents" over the gas burners are in good shape, the problem is the little shelfs riveted to the front and back of the fire box that hold the "tents" above the burners have rusted out. I can't decide what the best course of action to rectify this, nor have I put any time into seeing what can be done, other than while cooking on it.
This is a good rainy day project, I hope it rains soon.


----------



## Doc_5729

Artfuldodger said:


> I cleaned up the grill today. I like the way the bottom tray slides out for cleaning. There is also a smaller grease tray under the bigger tray.



I'm sure you know, but they make an aluminum insert pan for the smaller grease pan. Six in a pack for like 3 bucks. Just chunk it when it gets full.

btw, those ribeyes I posted were done on the Weber gas.


----------

